# Tore 'Em Up on the Bay



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

docowens said:


> Agreed NMI!!!


Do you realize Branta is in Prince Edward Island duck hunting?? where the LEGAL limit is 4 black ducks a day? Hes perfectly legal in what he shot. You obviously dont know him personally,, because he is the opitimy of class when it comes too waterfowling! He does more for the sport in 1 year, than most do in a lifetime!


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

NMIhunter58 said:


> 4 Questions:
> Why did you shoot so many black ducks?
> Do you realize you can only harvest one black duck per day?
> Have you read a waterfowl guide, ever?
> ...



NMIhunter the original post was intended to be deceiving and was trolling to get a rise out of someone. Branta is a very ethical waterfowler, you have just experienced a bit of the bassackwards humor frequently exhibited by the regular clique. Naturally, someone on the Michgan Sportsman site who isn't a regular would figure the "Bay" was in this state. Looks like you were "punked".

But, I give you a LOT of credit for standing up for what you believe in despite the set up. It's refreshing to see a sportsman who truly respects their quarry. Heaven knows we witness plenty of the opposite.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> Betcha you've never had a fresher Oyster than me!
> 
> Ducks on the half shell...
> 
> ...


got ya beat there branta. i traded a limit of blue bills, pintails and gaddy's to a cajun for a trap of freshly caught oysters down on hte bayou....cool thing about the trade is it was done about 11 miles out from the launch in our blind. I even had tabasco sauce in my blind bag.  they are absolutely delicious. 

I must commend you on the troll bait. by far one of the best catches of the year. when it was first posted i wrote it off as weak....til NMI bit. I stand corrected. lol


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you think those oysters are fresher than the ones from our chinese buffet in town? :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Quakstakr said:


> Do you think those oysters are fresher than the ones from our chinese buffet in town? :lol:


same ones....Branta's little-known side profession is seafood importer for the asian restauranteurs in southern Michigan :evilsmile


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

my bad, you are by far the man!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

ScavengerMan said:


> ....site who isn't a regular would figure the "Bay" was in this state. Looks like you were "punked".


To be clear:
the intention was never to troll and make someone take the bait to be "punked" / embarass someone - especially by me. 

and you're correct that the target was the regular membership. It was set up that way so that guys (who know me) would think that maybe I got in a great hunt, but as soon as you clicked and saw the pic... it'd be game over. Of course he's in Canada. no way someone in Michigan would shoot that many black ducks.



besides...do you really think a *MOD* would post up a poaching pic? 

like I said; no blood, no foul. it's not worth talking about really. I'm actually sorry that it was taken by someone the wrong way.

enough. 

moving on....


~~~~~

Kid: I'd still argue that mine is fresher. No middle man in my scenario at all.
I picked that there oyster right up myself next to my wader boot while putting out the rig. cracked 'er open with the multi-tool and... slurp! down she goes!! 
~~~


have some more pics, but I'll start a new thread to clear the air (so to speak)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> ...cracked 'er open with the multi-tool and... slurp! down she goes!!
> ~~~


Egad! :yikes: Reminds me of when I first started working out of college, and was in Maryland for training with a guy who was from Boston, and he talked me into trying one on the half shell....'bout tossed 'em big time!!!! Couldn't find enough beer to take the taste outta my mouth. You guys can have those damn things. Now find me a lobster up your way, and NOW you're talking


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

The ultimate surf and turf Russ!. Thanks for sharing, looks like your having a blast.....good luck on the sea duckies.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Branta said:


> Betcha you've never had a fresher Oyster than me!
> 
> Ducks on the half shell...
> 
> ...


I need a PM on this spot ! Oysters on the half shell.... that alone would be worth the trip ! I might have to pack some horseraddish in the blind bag ! If I make it to the east coast this January, I plan on a few dozen on the half shell. At the local eatary of course. Nice job on the oysters, and oh yeah, nice haul on the ducks too.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...man, you better load up on those, especially if they're as easy to find as popcorn.
I noticed no Mergys, you getting soft?

Keep the pictures coming, go easy on the Noobs


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Nice shoot Branta! Pound the snot out of them and enjoy your trip! If theres one guy I know in the state of michigan that deserves too have great hunts,, you are the man~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, that's a lot of hen Gadwall:lol:


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

NMIhunter58 said:


> 4 Questions:
> Why did you shoot so many black ducks?
> Do you realize you can only harvest one black duck per day?
> Have you read a waterfowl guide, ever?
> ...


WOW! someone withh a whopping 22 posts dogging on Branta! LMAO! i wonder if he realizes that a black crossed with a moallard counts as either and can be used to fill either limit. i'm sure not one of those blacks was PURE Black duck, but...Branta, fill us in.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Dam, that's a lot of hen Gadwall:lol:


Those aren't all Gaddies - I think I see at least 1 blue bill on the bottom of the pile (mid picture, right above the hitch)...It's underneath the Golden Eyes (the green headed ones).

You may want to invest in a LeMaster bird ID book...sheesh.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice hunt! One beef tho you need to take better pictures after all the crap you gave me about taking 35mm photos.:evil:


----------

